# DP/DR ALMOST GONE



## Lfs1111 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and would like to share my story. It all started in Feb of 2017 when my focus slowly faded from me, a white fog clouded my vision before finally I felt outside of my body and a scary confusion entered my mind. After I freaked out and began looking up what had happened, I realized what I was experiencing was Dp and Dr. Initially I thought I got it from drinking, but I soon found out drinking alone doesn't cause DPDR, then I wondered if it's my vitamin D deficiency (which I'm still not sure if it was a trigger or not) considering my vitamin D levels were extremely below normal last time i got it checked...but then I realized after looking at hours of videos and dozens of articles that those may not be the cause of my DPDR, so slowly my memory came back to me, and I started thinking of what was going on before the DPDR kicked in fully, and realized I was having panic attacks! I didnt know what they were but they happened on random occasions, and pretty soon THAT combined with overwhelming stress from constantly being in a depressed, obsessed, bored and pessimistic mental state threw me into hell, I lost all my energy and cloudy days were the worst. I also depersonalized when I worked out which was a very scary experience which caused me to stop playing basketball or go running or to the gym which are things that help stress..and speaking of stress I quit my job as a dishwasher a month before this happened because they worked me too much, and im not sure about this..but can sweating too much and not being hydrated cause DP? If someone can tell me that'd be great..but anyway after I realized what had happened, I started taking omega3's, some vitamin b for energy,vitamin D in safe amounts(the so called happy vitamin),I stopped drinking, I avoided things with caffeine in it, I did deep breathing exercises and tried to do 30 push ups a day, drank more water, and eventually got another job. After about 3 months of intense DPDR (questioning existence,reality, my purpose, low energy, paranoia, depression anxiety hyperawareness of my hands and movements) it got better even though it was still there, when July of 2017 came around I tried to go out and have a normal life, but after talking to someone for too long or being in a crowd of people at a bar it would trigger panic attacks and then the DPDR would kick in.. so I'd make an excuse to leave and get out of there asap...but here's the thing..I DIDN'T GIVE UP!!!even though it lingered, eventually it got to a point where I started ignoring it, and stopped searching for answers in everything. A year went by as of FEB 2018 and it was still there, but not nearly as bad as when it first happened and now here in June 2018 with the warmth of the sun and fresh air and smell of flowers it's helping a lot with relaxation even though my DPDR kicks in a little when it's too hot especially when I'm working in a hot kitchen all day, and it kicks in when I'm tired(tired mind + tired body? = DPDR).... YOU HAVE TO FIGHT IT OFF, GROUND YOURSELF STOP OBSESSING IN YOUR MIND, DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO TO GATHER YOURSELF.LIVE YOUR LIFE STOP BEING AFRAID.AND EVENTUALLY you'll be your normal self again, with all that said..its always a good idea to 
1) go to the doctor and check for deficiencies
2)dont be afraid to tell someone or seek a psychiatric doctor
3)get your energy back with vitamins, healthy diets, foods that are good for the mind and relaxation techniques.
ITS NOT COMPLETELY GONE, BUT I'M ALMOST THERE, JUST KEEP LIVING YOUR LIFE WITHOUT FEAR!


----------

